

JavaScript Performance Tips - jfox85
http://www.jonefox.com/blog/2012/07/10/13-javascript-performance-tips/

======
masklinn
Title is essentially a lie. These are not javascript performance tips, they
are _V8_ performance tips and may or may not apply to other javascript
runtimes. Not only that, but:

* during the presentation Daniel made clear some of these issues are considered bugs, not structural and the V8 team intends to fix them

* whoever "wrote" the list managed to not even understand what was said. Case in point:
    
    
        Don’t use try {} catch {} blocks
    

is nonsense, Daniel _never_ said that. What he said is to _not_ mix try blocks
and actual processing, because Chrome's optimizer currently can not work on
methods with try blocks. The solution being not "Don't use try/catch blocks"
but "extract the actual work in a separate function, which can be optimized"

or

    
    
        Avoid hidden class changes in functions after they are optimized
    

Watch the talk (if you have not already), read the slides, but do not read
this list, it's worthless and will actually mislead you, half the point range
from just wrong to the opposite of what Daniel explained. It looks like
whoever dumped this "read" the slides without watching the presentation.

